# Does Tren increase libido?



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

because this chit is now ridiculous, man all i think about is the filithiest stuff all day, i can't concentrate


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

shay1490 said:


> because this chit is now ridiculous, man all i think about is the filithiest stuff all day, i can't concentrate


 For some yes for others no just depends I guess. Like the so called deca dick I don't get it I just get super horny and can shag forever lol.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Tren made me randy has hell, to the point where my wife was getting pissed off with me dry humping her in my sleep lol


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

shay1490 said:


> because this chit is now ridiculous, man all i think about is the filithiest stuff all day, i can't concentrate


 same boat mate, the mrs is getting well pissed off with me now. she said all I talk about is sex & i'm never satisfied (what ever that means  )


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes... And I repeat what roidsR-us says... I don't need CV while on tren for them bloody reason.


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Absolutely and I can go for hours which can be frustrating at times.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Tren made the sensation in my hard ons feel less sensitive. Watch out for that


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

yes, it does. extreme.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Not for me but it obviously does for you so not sure why this thread even exists?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

tren = weird sexual thoughts

legal


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

sen said:


> Not for me but it obviously does for you so not sure why this thread even exists?


 huh..maybe cos i wanted to see if others have the same experience?

just maybe


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Flaxmans said:


> Tren made the sensation in my hard ons feel less sensitive. Watch out for that


 This^

it made me want it every 5 seconds but no chance of ever coming. I could get myself off with an electric sander until my cock bled..... Just


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

shay1490 said:


> huh..maybe cos i wanted to see if others have the same experience?
> 
> just maybe


 And if they didn't would it change your mind? Eh eh eh??


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

For me yes it seems to but on paper it shouldn't! Maybe if you ran it on it's own it would have the opposite effect


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

anaboliclove said:


> For me yes it seems to but on paper it shouldn't! Maybe if you ran it on it's own it would have the opposite effect


 It does. I ran it on its own once at 200mg as every 10 days as a cruise, to help hold condition for a while and fuk me. Never again, I've never felt so sh1t in my life, mrs could be offering it on a plate and i'd be turning it down, felt miserable constantly, really niggly at things that I normally couldn't give a fuk about.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

countrybumpkin said:


> It does. I ran it on its own once at 200mg as every 10 days as a cruise, to help hold condition for a while and fuk me. Never again, I've never felt so sh1t in my life, mrs could be offering it on a plate and i'd be turning it down, felt miserable constantly, really niggly at things that I normally couldn't give a fuk about.


 Yep that's exactly as I'd expect I imagine deca would be similar too. You need that test in there even at a TRT dose would do. I'm on 600mg tren and 400mg test at the mo and libido is ridiculous I'm thinking about dropping the test to 200 as I just want it present and the tren to be the far dominant compound it is


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

shay1490 said:


> because this chit is now ridiculous, man all i think about is the filithiest stuff all day, i can't concentrate


 That's the fun of it


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

It doesn't just increase my libido, it increases depravity massively too.

can't wait to get back on lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

anaboliclove said:


> Yep that's exactly as I'd expect I imagine deca would be similar too. You need that test in there even at a TRT dose would do. I'm on 600mg tren and 400mg test at the mo and libido is ridiculous I'm thinking about dropping the test to 200 as I just want it present and the tren to be the far dominant compound it is


 How are you finding the sides on those doses? I've been thinking for a while of trying something very similar.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> How are you finding the sides on those doses? I've been thinking for a while of trying something very similar.


 They are mild for me. I sweat a lot doing cardio and get out of breath quickly and I get a little snappy with the temper but other than that it's just a bit of dark urine! I don't get the insomnia ppl suffer with


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

does for me, libido is higher now on 260 test 650 tren than when I was on 1g test


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

What's this madness, go for hours ? Last 30 mins? I'm like 10 tops and the more I cum the quicker I cum the next time.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

shay1490 said:


> because this chit is now ridiculous, man all i think about is the filithiest stuff all day, i can't concentrate


 Are you runnjng anything with it? Tren made me hornier, but add Mast in there too and it's totally off the chart.



Bignath4607 said:


> You lot are doing sommat wrong I last a while as it goes but even on tren given the right position can be done in 20-30 mins


 Stop fu**ing showing off. :lol:



andyboro said:


> It doesn't just increase my libido, it *increases depravity massively *too.
> 
> can't wait to get back on lol


 Totally agree with this. It turned me into absolute filth.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

richardrahl said:


> Are you runnjng anything with it? Tren made me hornier, but add Mast in there too and it's totally off the chart.
> 
> Stop fu**ing showing off. :lol:
> 
> Totally agree with this. It turned me into absolute filth.


 Last time was low test and mast along side.. It was infinitely worse (by worse I mean more prominent... So better lol) with higher test and no mast though.

That obviously increases the likelihood of being a massive cnut too.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

What's the best for a sex drive boost tren a or e


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

andyboro said:


> It doesn't just increase my libido, it increases depravity massively too.


 Very true!

I was even having porn playing in the background whilst I worked.


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

gavzilla said:


> What's the best for a sex drive boost tren a or e


 Only done Ace but it seems likely my winter bulk will be involving Tren E in a few weeks


----------

